
Linda McMahon for Senate 2012 - FrancescoRizzi
http://lindaforsenate2012.com/
======
FrancescoRizzi
For the records: I'm not sharing to push a candidate, but just sharing the
(rumored for a while, and now official) news. Also, of course, curious about
the reaction of the HN audience

